# General > Upcoming Events >  2019 Toby Goodley Memorial shoot

## BRADS

Hey guys seems we could do with something decent on this forum to look forward to at the moment
Date is Saturday 19th October.
Usual great range with 40 gongs from 150-2000m
We have raised over $20,000 for charity's in 3 years, at a time when we are getting a hard time in the media its important we show we do some good.
Accommodation is 10 minutes away 
Around $150 for 2 nights, 2 breakfasts and a 2 cousre meal on Saturday night.
Shoot19 as Reference 
http://administrator.pukeora.com/fn_...m?CFGRIDKEY=45
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Who Hoo !

----------


## Mathias

Good shit Brads....something really positive to look forward to!!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I will be there, missed last year too much...not sure what I can bring...time will tell  :Have A Nice Day: 

About time I shot past 200 again..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

On ya Brads, There with bells on.  Will sort it when I get back from Africa.

----------


## 40mm

WOOP WOOP, Ill be there and hopefully I wont be a sicko this time... Anyone catch the lurg after the last NI toby? Ill bring some beers to share with any who suffered!
 @Tommy, the missus and monty are coming, bring yours and they can either try to out shoot us of cook us some bloody eggs and bacon!

----------


## stingray

> Who Hoo !


Booking leave tommorow ! Want to take your truck or mine?

----------


## Rushy

> Booking leave tommorow ! Want to take your truck or mine?


Set the compass to North Stingray.  You need to cross the puddle.

----------


## chainsaw

Excellent, thanks Brads. Look forward to it, just fingers crossed work does not get in the way this year

----------


## Tommy

> WOOP WOOP, Ill be there and hopefully I wont be a sicko this time... Anyone catch the lurg after the last NI toby? Ill bring some beers to share with any who suffered!
>  @Tommy, the missus and monty are coming, bring yours and they can either try to out shoot us of cook us some bloody eggs and bacon!


Beauty!

----------


## Happy

Y’all wil hate us but we be there

----------


## veitnamcam

> Booking leave tommorow ! Want to take your truck or mine?


Mine

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Y’all wil hate us but we be there


You and your two shadows are part of the furniture Happy.

----------


## 40mm

> Excellent, thanks Brads. Look forward to it, just fingers crossed work does not get in the way this year


WORK? WTF?! Put in for compassionate leave or some dribble like that!

----------


## 40mm

Oh I cant wait to shoot my single shot .22
It is a Gercado.
What single shot .22's are the rest of you lucky fellows bringing?

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok I am a tec tard but the link led me to admin login and from there I managed to find the website but nowhere to add a reference/book...anyone able to hook me up with the click and play link?

----------


## kiwijames

Great choice for accomodation Duncan!

----------


## Russian 22.

> Oh I cant wait to shoot my single shot .22
> It is a Gercado.
> What single shot .22's are the rest of you lucky fellows bringing?


A Voere.

I will see what I'm doing. I will bring the lady friend if I am coming.

----------


## Shootm

I’m in. Been to the last three so wouldn’t miss this one.
Sing out if you want gongs again mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I’m in. Been to the last three so wouldn’t miss this one.
> Sing out if you want gongs again mate.


With a bit of notice I could bring some too.

----------


## Cigar

> Ok I am a tec tard but the link led me to admin login and from there I managed to find the website but nowhere to add a reference/book...anyone able to hook me up with the click and play link?


Try this...
Pukeora Estate - Online Bookings

----------


## veitnamcam

> Try this...
> Pukeora Estate - Online Bookings


I got "sorry this function is no longer available for booking"  :Sad:

----------


## stingray

Was thinking about a .22 shoot out ...say 50 yards ...clay targets or something simple ...like small clays or water balloons not sure how it would work ...still thinking

----------


## MSL

> I got "sorry this function is no longer available for booking"


Same

----------


## stingray

> I got "sorry this function is no longer available for booking"


Got the same ...if it's easier pm me and I will pay directly

----------


## GWH

Awesome, will be there.  Will it be a 2-day event again? I see the original post just mentioned Saturday the 19th?

I look forward to catching up with some of you again and hopefully getting to meet a few more of you buggers.

----------


## Philipo

> Awesome, will be there.  Will it be a 2-day event again? I see the original post just mentioned Saturday the 19th?
> 
> I look forward to catching up with some of you again and hopefully getting to meet a few more of you buggers.


At this stage it will be shooting on the Saturday only.

----------


## Gibo

Want a shot at the title @Kiwi Greg  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

Hope I'm not specking out of tune but I'd say the basic time frame will be  - 

Friday night Informal catch up at Pukeora with breakfast there ( or sort your own ) the following morning 

Saturday after breakfast we will convoy to Onga Onga for a safety briefing, Introducing Range officers  etc, basic inline gong shooting  in the morning ( I will talk to Brads about maybe having a separate sight in range, but this would be only used for the first hour or so with it's own range officer ) 

A catered Lunch will be provided on Saturday so probably head back to the woolshed ( there will be a fee approx $10 a ahead ) 

After lunch will be the trophy competitions after which is another couple of hours of "free time" gong shooting., finishing up around 4:30.

Then back to Pukeora, for a freshen up then drinks, prize giving, the auction & dinner. 

Sunday meet up for breakfast say haere rā & head home.


The whole idea of out sourcing accommodation / meals is to make it easy for people running & attending ( especially flying ) to not have to bring tents etc & so all attending can enjoy the event & not have to be stuck cooking or cleaning up, I realize it makes the weekend a little more expensive but for the amount of Km's & other dollars being spent it just makes life much easier.

Thanks must be given to Brads for opening up his range again & Andy for taking the time looking into another option.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds deadly sweetheart  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Sounds deadly sweetheart


Careful, Brads will get jealous.

Looking forward to it.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Want a shot at the title @Kiwi Greg


Doubtful, its the only proper chance I get to shoot past 200 these days..... :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

Just use Brads gun  :Wink:

----------


## Cigar

> I got "sorry this function is no longer available for booking"


Same for me. Maybe Jacinda or Stuart banned it?

----------


## Philipo

> I got "sorry this function is no longer available for booking"


Sorry fulla's, we're just waiting for the guy from Pukeora to activate the link. Should be ready to go soonish

----------


## BRADS

.

----------


## 40mm

Hey @BRADS, Is camping onsite still on? i just read a bit of the thread and kinda got the impression that the off site accommodation is preferred?
Cheers, Dave

----------


## HLS

keen to come along, haven’t been to one before but I’ve spotted this thread in good time this year.

----------


## Philipo

> Hey @BRADS, Is camping onsite still on? i just read a bit of the thread and kinda got the impression that the off site accommodation is preferred?
> Cheers, Dave


*We are at Brads place to use the range & shoot, that's it !*

There's two camp grounds in the area if anyone feels the need to bring their bus or wants to sleep in a tent.  


While some may feel that staying in a winery & getting our meals cooked is getting away from the initial spirit of the Toby shoot, it's become quite an event to host & run. There are so many hours of voluntary work & dollars spent on organizing it that for this year the decision has been made to  ease the pressure on certain forum members eg Brads etc that always seem to be putting their hand's up to help as they don't want to see this great event fade into the background.

----------


## Cigar

I’m keen, born and bred at Onga, I could sleep in the car outside the pub, reliving my childhood! I could even get my Dad to come along, and he could bring out the occasional bag of chips or crunchie bar just like the old days  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha classic one there @Cigar  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Sorry for delay guys 
Here's the link
"shoot19" in the box
Cheers 

http://pukeora.com/bookings.cfm

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Works mint now mate

----------


## Marty Henry

Any thoughts about day registration?. Third Sunday is always tied up but I can drive their in 2 and a bit hours

----------


## McNotty

Keen as mustard chaps!! Have a lot of family in Waipuk and spent a good few years shepherding there. Once again if we need steel yell out.
I've got accommodation at Hatuma Road, hop skip and a jump up the road.

Are the other halves invited? She's taken a liking to this long range shooting game.......happy chappy right here!!

----------


## Cigar

I have booked and paid for a double room for me and the missus, she has been enjoying shooting at the range.
If for some reason we can’t make it, another forum member will get a good deal (including meals) and the proceeds can go to the donation kitty.

----------


## Philipo

> Sorry for delay guys 
> Here's the link
> "shoot19" in the box
> Cheers 
> 
> Pukeora Estate - Online Bookings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Works mint, cheers Dunc

----------


## 40mm

> *We are at Brads place to use the range & shoot, that's it !*
> 
> There's two camp grounds in the area if anyone feels the need to bring their bus or wants to sleep in a tent.  
> 
> 
> While some may feel that staying in a winery & getting our meals cooked is getting away from the initial spirit of the Toby shoot, it's become quite an event to host & run. There are so many hours of voluntary work & dollars spent on organizing it that for this year the decision has been made to  ease the pressure on certain forum members eg Brads etc that always seem to be putting their hand's up to help as they don't want to see this great event fade into the background.


Ok, copy that. 
Ill park the van on top of some freedom campers somewhere then. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Philipo

Right I've kinda ended up with the organisation duties by the sounds of it 

So just to clear a couple of things up 


* The accommodation and meals at Pukeora are completely separate from the shoot, we ( the TBS organizers are not making any charity profit out of it ) it just makes life easier with everyone paying & sorting their own shit. 

* Re Pukeroa -  this will be our base for accommodation & having the Saturday night drinks, meal & entertainment / prize giving, there is an open bar ( with staff ) so that part of the night will not be BYO . If you chose to stay at the local Waipuk camp ground then atleast book a meal ( I'm not a hundy if that an option on the site , but you can work that out )  



* Yes bring your partner, they are more than welcome, if it's a lady then yes there will be a few females there. Many guys treat it as a weekend away but we all enjoy having some girls around.

* Yes, you can come to the range & just meet forum members / shoot for the day, introducing yourself & talking to people is a must though ( yes we have had guys turn up - shoot & leave without saying a peep before ) a donation to the charity fund would be appreciated. 

* Leave your K9 at home

* As stated previously, We are only at BRADS for the shoot & lunch will be provided.

* As normal I will hold an auction after prize giving of donated gear with all proceeds going to The Child Cancer Society 

* Lastly - Just to be clear, in normal years we have had an "attendee fee" that covers meals & what's left goes to the chosen charity, but this year we have decided to wave that, fuk it's expensive enough with travel & accommodation, I don't want people to think we're trying to milk em 

However we will have a donation hat ( to cover lunch & a base fund to go towards CCF ) on the Saturday night, a twenty would be nice but I will leave it up to you guys to what you think is honest.


 CHUR

----------


## andyanimal31

> Right I've kinda ended up with the organisation duties by the sounds of it 
> 
> So just to clear a couple of things up 
> 
> 
> * The accommodation and meals at Pukeora are completely separate from the shoot, we ( the TBS organizers are not making any charity profit out of it ) it just makes life easier with everyone paying & sorting their own shit. 
> 
> * Re Pukeroa -  this will be our base for accommodation & having the Saturday night drinks, meal & entertainment / prize giving, there is an open bar ( with staff ) so that part of the night will not be BYO . If you chose to stay at the local Waipuk camp ground then atleast book a meal ( I'm not a hundy if that an option on the site , but you can work that out )  
> 
> ...


Good one Phil!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

No prob as a "day boy" i was a bit chatty at the first shoot and made happy happy when he hit the 300 gong with my trapdoor, something i failed to do

----------


## GWH

It all sounds pretty reasonable to me. Looking forward to it

----------


## EeeBees

Guys, could you do with another huge cake??  I would love to make one again for the cause!!

----------


## 199p

> Guys, could you do with another huge cake??  I would love to make one again for the cause!!


Cake is always good and welcome bro

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Guys, could you do with another huge cake??  I would love to make one again for the cause!!


Your cake was a delight EeeBees, it is only to be encouraged.

----------


## 40mm

> Guys, could you do with another huge cake??  I would love to make one again for the cause!!


Julia Child said "a party without a cake is only a meeting"

----------


## Gibo

Cake? What bloody cake?

----------


## BRADS

> Cake? What bloody cake?


Could be bit like those whitebait bro 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

This seems like a strange concept, driving the wagon, taking firearms, and NOT sleeping in a tent. I'm starting to get a bit excited already.

----------


## Gibo

> Could be bit like those whitebait bro 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yip no wonder hes a fat cnut  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Yip no wonder hes a fat cnut


I resemble that remark.

----------


## 2post

I’m keen (wife too) but someone will need to show me how to shoot past 100m. I trust you regulars won’t put me crook.

----------


## gadgetman

> I’m keen (wife too) but someone will need to show me how to shoot past 100m. I trust you regulars won’t put me crook.


That was me and @TimeRider at the first Toby Shoot. Neither of us had shot a target beyond 97m. TimeRider got out to 585y with her 243 with some coaching. We're not going to mention my performances.  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> I resemble that remark.


Well its sounding a lot like you don't share, so you made your bed  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Well its sounding a lot like you don't share, so you made your bed


If you fellahs are too busy talking crap and drinking piss to notice good cake when it is on offer, that is hardly my problem Gibo. I had the time to eat some of the cake and then carry on with the Waikato and Waffle speaking.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## The Claw

Damn! 19th of Oct is my wife's birthday... Might have to begin a negotiation process

----------


## Rushy

> Damn! 19th of Oct is my wife's birthday... Might have to begin a negotiation process


Bring her along.  We’ll even sing the song if you want.

----------


## Gibo

> Bring her along.  We’ll even sing the song if you want.


Yip at 10pm Sat night  :Grin:  mmmm il likely be asleep by then  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> Yip at 10pm Sat night  mmmm il likely be asleep by then


Not if Happy is there ya wont  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> Yip at 10pm Sat night  mmmm il likely be asleep by then


VC will still be going.

----------


## gadgetman

> Bring her along.  We’ll even sing the song if you want.


+1

Toby passed away on gadgette#2's 1th birthday. Have missed her birthday a couple of times since with the Toby shoot. Hope is that she'll make it along this year if her timetable allows.

----------


## johnd

Any one interested ( if thats the right word ) with sharing a booking at the accom? Also travel from Tga

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yip at 10pm Sat night  mmmm il likely be asleep by then


Still finding empty Double Brown cans in my ute Haha

----------


## Gibo

Il be travelling from Tga John, Nickbop and I so far

----------


## Gibo

> Still finding empty Double Brown cans in my ute Haha


Ha ha that was a good drive

----------


## johnd

Can I travel with you guys Gibo? then all i need is a bunk buddy?
*Self advert*, reasonably straight, moderate eater / drinker / dancer / non snoring, did i mention straight, looking for similar minded person to share lonely nights and deep meaningful discussions about the meaning of life.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha yeah man no worries, not sure how we’ll get there yet, my utes seen better dats :Grin:

----------


## johnd

We could trundle down in mine, but its a bit tight for the back seat driver. The D22 was never highly rated for the leg room..... but hey i'd be driving!

----------


## Smiddy

> Yip at 10pm Sat night  mmmm il likely be asleep by then


You will be once we get into the scrumpy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Can I travel with you guys Gibo? then all i need is a bunk buddy?
> *Self advert*, reasonably straight, moderate eater / drinker / dancer / non snoring, did i mention straight, looking for similar minded person to share lonely nights and deep meaningful discussions about the meaning of life.


You missed long walks on the beach. Luckily there aren’t any in Onga.

----------


## Gibo

> You will be once we get into the scrumpy 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that what happened?

----------


## BRADS

> Is that what happened?


That's what's happening this year 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

oh hell

----------


## Carpe Diem

> That's what's happening this year 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yippee - Scrumpy hands!!! I'll get practicing and you know @Happy always brings the gaffer tape...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yippee - Scrumpy hands!!! I'll get practicing and you know @Happy always brings the gaffer tape...


Talk about a slow learner.

----------


## johnd

I have booked a double room, so anyone that is coming along that wants to bunk down can share my room. I am a Toby shoot virgin so you have to be gentle with me.

PM me to book the spare bed, and I will work out the details.

----------


## Rushy

> Talk about a slow learner.


We call him special.

----------


## Philipo

We will have an official "Cock of the day" award this year, I'll post up a photo once it's finished.

----------


## gadgetman

> We will have an official "Cock of the day" award this year, I'll post up a photo once it's finished.


I'd better make a start on the acceptance speech.

----------


## Philipo

You'll have tough competition if Angus turns up again Gadget hahahaha

----------


## veitnamcam

> You'll have tough competition if Angus turns up again Gadget hahahaha


Or @Pengy  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Or @Pengy


If nothing else, I am consistent

----------


## oraki

> If nothing else, I am consistent


Threepeat??? :Wink:

----------


## Jaco Goosen

Hi Brads. How do we enter for this shoot? Sounds like a lot of fun.

Me and my shooting buddy, Jotan (currently awaiting approval for forum membership) would like to join you guys if possible?

----------


## Carpe Diem

All booked at Pukeora for this years event... 
That's 3 more confirmed and paid @30calterry @Happy and me... 

Same layout as last time @BRADS ?? should be great fun and great to see everyone's mugs again...

----------


## shift14

Work leave granted and accom. paid for

B

----------


## Gibo

> Hi Brads. How do we enter for this shoot? Sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Me and my shooting buddy, Jotan (currently awaiting approval for forum membership) would like to join you guys if possible?


I'll go out on a limb and say go for it. Book your accommodation and leave. The shoot is low cost this year i.e. no entry fee but please if you can (and I do stress if you can) come prepared to buy an auctioned item or even donate one if you can. Does not need to be a big ticket item, it all adds up and us broke fullas need something to bid on too  :Have A Nice Day:  There will be a small fee on top of the meals at Pukeora (unless you choose to eat away from the crew) of around $10 and that's to cover lunch at BRADS farm on the Saturday.
All that aside we look forward to meeting you and your buddy  :Thumbsup:  I'm sure you will enjoy it. There's plenty of characters there to keep us all entertained  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

> There's a drunk character by the name of Gibo to keep us all entertained


Fixed it for you bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Fixed it for you bro


Entertained until 8pm  :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Is there an account we can flick some money in early so that the organizers don’t have to front up with their own money first

----------


## Pengy

> All booked at Pukeora for this years event... 
> That's 3 more confirmed and paid @30calterry @Happy and me... 
> 
> Same layout as last time @BRADS ?? should be great fun and great to see everyone's mugs again...


Oh fuck

----------


## Solo

Looks like it's time for me to start looking for a legal rifle or two to bring along, I don't trust my ability to throw the rounds downrange by hand.

----------


## janleroux

> Hey guys seems we could do with something decent on this forum to look forward to at the moment
> Date is Saturday 19th October.
> Usual great range with 40 gongs from 150-2000m


Definitely keen to join in if that is still possible. 

Once you book accommodation, do we need to register for the actual shoot as well? 

Reason for asking - do not want to end up with accommodation booked and paid if there is a limit of the number of shooters.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

No limit on shooters 
No charge for shooting 
Mel and I will be buying everyone lunch and there will be a hat there to cover that cost.
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## janleroux

> No limit on shooters 
> No charge for shooting 
> Mel and I will be buying everyone lunch and there will be a hat there to cover that cost.
> Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks @BRADS - appreciate it. Looking forward to be part of event and to meet more people that have been so helpful with advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> All booked at Pukeora for this years event... 
> That's 3 more confirmed and paid @30calterry @Happy and me... 
> ..




God help the rest of us....

B

----------


## ebf

Done, will drag @kiwi39 along as usual  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

> Done, will drag @kiwi39 along as usual


Make sure he has all his gear......

----------


## Mathias

Booked accommodation early on. Will probably drive up from Canterbury all going to plan. Looking forward to the 'shoot of the year'  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Philipo

Hey everyone, as I said before seems I've kinda ended up with the organizing duties this year, shit there's nothing worse than a bossy gnome lol

However - I thought I'd just touch base with how things are going 


I & Brads have received some PM's re the shoot so just to clear a couple of things up & go over things again, *focused more at those that haven't attended before*  just read through the whole thread, the details are there but here's some det's

* This year there is no compulsory attendance fee, With the accommodation fees etc we have decided to scrub all that shit, We're not into milking people for money ( it's expensive enough already ) but a donation would be appreciated, weather that is supplying or buying something from the auction.    


* With out sounding like a Nazi,  All happy, positive & responsible Forum members are welcome, you can come to only the shoot if you like but there will be a "hat" donation to cover targets & lunch. exact location details will be provided closer to the date.

* Only the shoot is a Brads ( aka Duncan & Mel's ) farm, they have invited us to use the range & that's it ! There will be a sign in book & everyone who comes to the range needs to sign in.  

* Lunch will be provided on Saturday for all attending the range shoot ( this in nothing to do with Duncan or Mel ) it is being paid for by another very generous forum member, please don't take advantage of the hospitality. 

* We will have a pre-safety briefing & the range will be patrolled by designated range officers, please use common sense & listen to instructions. 

* The morning will be a free for all gong shoot, there will be a separate 100y sight in range available with a range officer for the first hour in case you need to check your zero. 

* It's a "down the line" shoot, so there will be an area for braked & suppressed rifles

* We will have the trophy comp after lunch, these will include the freestanding 300, consistency & 2000y big boy comp, but we are working on a "hunting rifle" trophy that will be a little more realistic for average Joe blow but still reward good shooting.

* The range will be closed at 4:30

* Prize giving, dinner & the auction will be head at Pukeora, just to be clear *You don't have to stay there* but that's our base so please book a meal with them. There are other options in Waipuk to stay at or maybe even a forum member who will host you. But beware *we do not support drinking & driving so make sure you have a get home plan please* 

* Re the auction - I will have a mix of things on offer & will sort with admin to have a bank account available for funds raised. 

* Partners are more than welcome, Main thing is come, have fun, talk to people & enjoy your weekend.

----------


## Philipo

Sorry forgot to add - Any suggestions on things to improve etc are much appreciated  

The base TGS attendees have my number or are on FB messenger, just flick me a holla 


Chur

----------


## Jaco Goosen

Thanks Philipo. Me and Jotan will be joining you then. Cant wait.

----------


## ebf

@2post, just ask one of the boys to point you in my direction, and I'll be happy to help you shoot a wee bit further than you've done in the past  :Thumbsup: 

offer is open to any of the other attendees.

----------


## Gibo

> @2post, just ask one of the boys to point you in my direction, and I'll be happy to help you shoot a wee bit further than you've done in the past 
> 
> offer is open to any of the other attendees.


I will take you up on that offer mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

> @2post, just ask one of the boys to point you in my direction, and I'll be happy to help you shoot a wee bit further than you've done in the past 
> 
> offer is open to any of the other attendees.


I had about 20 cracks at the 530y plate and hit it once or twice maybe I need some mentoring lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

@Gibo, some people are beyond any help  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mathias

> I had about 20 cracks at the 530y plate and hit it once or twice maybe I need some mentoring lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just practice your 300 standing mate....that trophy needs to head south this year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

> Just practice your 300 standing mate....that trophy needs to head south this year


Im a couple of venisons behind where I was this time last year so might not be as sharp lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

I have one more stock made by young Tobes if you want to use it as another trophy?

----------


## Marty Henry

> @2post, just ask one of the boys to point you in my direction, and I'll be happy to help you shoot a wee bit further than you've done in the past 
> 
> offer is open to any of the other attendees.


Dont need any help, the white stick taped to the end of the barrel gets me an extre 2 meters but in case it comes off I might take you up on that offer.

----------


## Philipo

> I have one more stock made by young Tobes if you want to use it as another trophy?


Yes we might take you up on that offer Maca unless someone has another option 



At this stage the consensus is that we have 4 trophies, they being 

*300 free standing ball bag stock trophy - as per normal

*2000 big boys TG trophy - as per normal  

* The SAS shot consistency trophy - I like the idea of having a set of targets at say 350-450 yards that vary from large to small and all must be hit to progress ( this would be great for people with varmint calibers etc ) 

* A new trophy , More for average Joe with a average Joe set up, say from 800 - 1200 yards ( This can be worked out  later ) 


Our idea for the 2000 & 800-1200 comp is that you can only enter one but not both, I think that gives each trophy it's own identity & style.  


I realise that these comps can soak up a bit of time, but if run efficiently well get through em pretty quickly & they're  lot of fun to shoot in & watch.   

PS - & after the disgusting rantings of a certain member in the National Shooting Comp thread this arvo, I'm bloody intent on making this an awesome event to participate in, chur 



*Thoughts & input please *

----------


## Smiddy

Everything sounds good there fella, no complaints here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Yes we might take you up on that offer Maca unless someone has another option 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage the consensus is that we have 4 trophies, they being 
> 
> *300 free standing ball bag stock trophy - as per normal
> 
> *2000 big boys TG trophy - as per normal  
> ...


Yeah 400y is doable for many set ups yet still a challenge for most especially under a time constraint. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Yes we might take you up on that offer Maca unless someone has another option 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage the consensus is that we have 4 trophies, they being 
> 
> *300 free standing ball bag stock trophy - as per normal
> 
> *2000 big boys TG trophy - as per normal  
> ...


Let me know and I can get a plate engraved and fitted?

----------


## Philipo

Sweet thanks Maca, I'll be in touch once we come up with a name - any ideas people ?

----------


## Gibo

Something Luke has a shot at winning with the ballsack270 would be good. He was certainly in it last year at 1200, maybe an even 1000 yard shoot out?

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet thanks Maca, I'll be in touch once we come up with a name - any ideas people ?


“Silly old fart” will do if you meant a name for Maca, otherwise “The Ballbag and Bollocks Big Boys Bang”

----------


## Shootm

> Yes we might take you up on that offer Maca unless someone has another option 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage the consensus is that we have 4 trophies, they being 
> 
> *300 free standing ball bag stock trophy - as per normal
> 
> *2000 big boys TG trophy - as per normal  
> ...


You’re pretty much on the money on all accounts there  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> “Silly old fart” will do if you meant a name for Maca, otherwise “The Ballbag and Bollocks Big Boys Bang”


With language like that, I might just come down and whip your arse!! Over 25 metres huh, so your used to the range you can see the target?

----------


## 2post

> @2post, just ask one of the boys to point you in my direction, and I'll be happy to help you shoot a wee bit further than you've done in the past 
> 
> offer is open to any of the other attendees.


Thanks @ebf there may be more than @Gibo on the not much hope list.

----------


## ebf

@2post, Gibo was just being a cheeky shit, he beat me at the long range comp last year. and likes to remind me about it every now and then  :Wink: 

the joking and rivalry is all part of the event, come prepared to have fun and spend time with some good buggers, and you will have a blast.

----------


## chainsaw

Really like the 800-1200 idea  :Thumbsup:   and the only enter this or the 2000. Opens things up a bit for mugs like me

----------


## 2post

> @2post, Gibo was just being a cheeky shit, he beat me at the long range comp last year. and likes to remind me about it every now and then 
> 
> the joking and rivalry is all part of the event, come prepared to have fun and spend time with some good buggers, and you will have a blast.


Ha, now I'm even more determined to get there.

----------


## johnd

@Philipo is there a rendevouze event on friday at the accomodation?

----------


## Philipo

> @Philipo is there a rendevouze event on friday at the accomodation?


Hey John, Yes there will be quite a few arriving & staying at Pukeora on the Friday night, 

We will have an informal catch up & drinks. I'm not sure if they will be BYO or the bar will be open ( will find this out ) & it will be a sort your own dinner or we'll just do a group order of Fish'n'chips for whoever's there. 

Breakfast is optional for Saturday & Sunday morning, this needs to be added when booking on Pukeroa's site Pukeora Estate - Online Bookings "shoot19" is the reference.

----------


## Cigar

The fish and chip shop on racecourse road was very good 45 years ago  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Booked.

----------


## Marty Henry

> The fish and chip shop on racecourse road was very good 45 years ago


The last order you forgot to pick up is still in the warmer waiting......

----------


## BRADS

Bumping 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Ok just skim reading here as usual: date and location. Im thinking it be a good trip away for me and boy.

----------


## BRADS

To the top 
23 paid up so far 
Only 4 months left guys 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

My last cycle of Chemo due that week but they will have to stretch it to the Tues.or Wed. after.
The lodge has been booked for months,just booked the Ferry for the 18th. :==}

----------


## Rushy

> My last cycle of Chemo due that week but they will have to stretch it to the Tues.or Wed. after.
> The lodge has been booked for months,just booked the Ferry for the 18th. :==}


Bloody good on you.

----------


## Danny

> My last cycle of Chemo due that week but they will have to stretch it to the Tues.or Wed. after.
> The lodge has been booked for months,just booked the Ferry for the 18th. :==}


Im hopeful of doing the trip down and shaking a few paws...on ya mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

Booked today

----------


## Philipo

Good stuff guys, get into it

----------


## Philipo

Just a heads up guys'n'girls re the Saturday's shooting - comps 

The committee has had a pow- wow & come up with a plan of attack, We are planning a mixture of 5 competitions to give everyone a chance to be competitive even if just using a basic hunting rifle with good shooting skills but still catering for the "wave you're willy around ultra LR guys"  



They will be as follows ( subject to change, We aren't into bossing everyone around with rules'n'shit ) but want everyone to have fun.


300 Free standing 

200- 4 / 500 timed "hunters challenge"

500 Accuracy Challenge

800-1300 LR Hunter challenge 

1800+ Toby Trophy shoot 


At this stage we are planning on having an hour or so first thing to sight in - shoot some rounds & then we will run the comps in the morning before the weather / wind picks up's  

Then lunch  & then an afternoon of "free for all" steel banging & fun.


Chur

----------


## Gibo

Sounds good fun. Why are you picking in the elr guys phil?

----------


## Danny

Chur g. 

So a stock standard hunting rig would jump into what category? Just being a curious George.

----------


## Philipo

> Sounds good fun. Why are you picking in the elr guys phil?


Nar you know me bro I'm not anti anyone you just missed the Ultra LR bro, Thats why we have two trophies one for standard LR & then for the "big willy wavers" theres the 1800plus

----------


## Philipo

Apologies I went back and adjusted the post but it didn't work & then missed the 1 hours edit time so just to update

Just a heads up guys'n'girls re the Saturday's shooting - comps 

The committee has had a pow- wow & come up with a plan of attack, We are planning a mixture of 5 competitions to give everyone a chance to be competitive even if just using a basic hunting rifle with good shooting skills but still catering for the average LR shooter hence the 800-1300 which gives people with a 7RM, 300 WM etc ( or even a 260 )  a decent chance then we have the  "wave you're willy around ultra LR guys" with their big $$$ noisy cals a go. 






They will be as follows ( subject to change, We aren't into bossing everyone around with rules'n'shit ) but want everyone to have fun.


300 Free standing 

200- 4 / 500 timed "hunters challenge"

500 Accuracy Challenge

800-1300 LR Hunter challenge 

1800+ Toby Trophy shoot 

Please note - Regarding the 800-1300 & 1800 comps you can enter only one, so choose wisely, chur  



At this stage we are planning on having an hour or so first thing to sight in - shoot some rounds & then we will run the comps in the morning before the weather / wind picks up's 

Then lunch & then an afternoon of "free for all" steel banging & fun.

----------


## kiwijames

Is there a time limit on how long you can take between shots to fuck with your phone and ballistic app?

----------


## Philipo

> Chur g. 
> 
> So a stock standard hunting rig would jump into what category? Just being a curious George.


Top three mate, Standing, accuracy & hunter. If you're confident with your rifle then you will be very competitive

----------


## Philipo

> Is there a time limit on how long you can take between shots to fuck with your phone and ballistic app?


Yes, better bring your google glasses

----------


## johnd

Can you shoot more than 1 rifle? eg 260 at shorter ranges and a LR single stuffer rig at longer distance?

----------


## Gibo

> Can you shoot more than 1 rifle? eg 260 at shorter ranges and a LR single stuffer rig at longer distance?


Hell yes

----------


## Rushy

> Hell yes


Especially if they are prohibited Gibo, you could have a blaze up with one in each hand.  Yeh right.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Gibo has the winning rifle again

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo has the winning rifle again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Not yet!  :Wink:  im all loaded ready to go

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Not yet!  im all loaded ready to go


I'm dropping it off tomorrow morning 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

That coal is exactly the same as i ran in my 85 btw

----------


## Philipo

> Can you shoot more than 1 rifle? eg 260 at shorter ranges and a LR single stuffer rig at longer distance?


Yeah no worries, Can use a different rifle in each comp if you like

----------


## Philipo

Re the shooting comps - With having 5 different trophies to contest & an unknown number of shooters, there's the risk of it taking ages to get through everyone but we will be attempting to run them at a good pace & hopefully smoothly. 

They are a major part of the day / event, entertaining to watch & alot of fun so I hope anyone that is keen will step up & give it ago.


We have the Mid range trophy sorted thanks to  @Maca49 

I'm also on the lookout for a trophy for the hunters class shoot, Maybe a nice little cut'n'sculptured stag head or something like that. So If anyone on here is good with woodworking, has the tools and is happy make one up, that would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Rushy

> That coal is exactly the same as i ran in my 85 btw


Why do you need coal Gibo?  Are you going to have a fire going at Brad’s place?

----------


## Tahr

> Re the shooting comps - With having 5 different trophies to contest & an unknown number of shooters, there's the risk of it taking ages to get through everyone but we will be attempting to run them at a good pace & hopefully smoothly. 
> 
> They are a major part of the day / event, entertaining to watch & alot of fun so I hope anyone that is keen will step up & give it ago.
> 
> 
> We have the Mid range trophy sorted thanks to  @Maca49 
> 
> I'm also on the lookout for a trophy for the hunters class shoot, Maybe a nice little cut'n'sculptured stag head or something like that. So If anyone on here is good with woodworking, has the tools and is happy make one up, that would be greatly appreciated.


I will donate a $100 prize for the hunters class shoot. @Philipo, follow me up on it.

----------


## Rushy

> I will donate a $100 prize for the hunters class shoot. @Philipo, follow me up on it.


Thank you Tahr on behalf of all of us that attend.

----------


## Gibo

Good man @Tahr. Will we be seeing you again this year?

----------


## Tahr

> Good man @Tahr. Will we be seeing you again this year?


Not sure. I will see closer to the date. If there aren't places its my bad luck.

----------


## Philipo

> I will donate a $100 prize for the hunters class shoot. @Philipo, follow me up on it.


Wow good on ya Bruce, That's very generous thanks.

I hope you can make it & compete to win it back & don't worry we will fit everyone that takes the time to turn up in.

----------


## johnd

I have a heavy duty metal Dillon Primer flip tray I am going to donate for the auction, I am going to get it ceracoated by double shot. Its original colour was gold but it is a little tarnished.
I did a quick google on them and see teir is a variety of colours .... black, grey etc. I was thinking Dillon Blue or back to gold again? As one of you will most likely buy it at auction ( everyone NEEDS a proper heavy duty flip tray )
What colours would you suggest?

----------


## MSL

Blue

----------


## BRADS

July bump 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> July bump 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Good on ya mate.  Come on fellahs, book your accomodation.

----------


## miketheyank

Hey guys.

I can't make it this year. :'( Had a blast last year. It's on my birthday this year, which is cool.

Anyway, being as I can't make it -- is there a way to donate money, or gift cards for prizes?

Sincerely, and with the utmost gratitude from your hospitality last year, 

MikeTheYank.

----------


## Gibo

I havnt booked shit yet  :Grin:  except annual leave

----------


## miketheyank

> I havnt booked shit yet  except annual leave


I'm still rebuilding my annual leave I took last year to come lol. The missus and I are coming out in 2020, will have to come to the shoot then.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

